# John S Low



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

In the late 50s while at pre-sea training school, (HTHNS), I would receive books from either a relative or a friend of my mother, (memory not clear) which originated from John. He was on an Ellerman's City vessel at one time and I recollect he had a shore job in Freetown. Some of the books were WW2 vintage. If anyone out there can refresh my memory it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

A guide to Second Mate examination, published 1944, indicates he was on the “City of Durham”, Hall line, Glasgow.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

WismajorviK,have you had a trawl through the Ellerman forum on here?Surprising what snippets turn up or further leads.
I was at HTHNS ten years after you and similarly had books given to me from a retired captain.


----------

